# Just got Whole Home Installed, but one receiver Not Authorized



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

Installer came out to set up Whole Home service for me today. I have 2 HD-DVRs (one HR20-100 and the other I think is an HR21-???) and then I just got a new H24-100. The main problem I am having is that the Hr20-100 says that Whole Home is Not Authorized and that I need to call DirecTV to have it Authorized. Well, the installer was on the phone with them for an hour, reset the recever 3 times, downloaded new software, etc... and they decided that it *might* just magically start working tomorrow. The H24-100 can see the HR21 just fine so those two are authorized.

Any validity to this?

On another note, I don't think he installed the HR20-100 correctly with using both SAT tuners like I see here in the forums. He said he needs to bring a different unit (powered deca?) in order to hook up the HR20-100 to the router so that all the receivers can get On-Demand thru the internet. Right now he just used a regular Deca and nothing is connected to the router. My router is right next to my HR20-100. I don't completely understand this but I don't think that is my main problem. Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I believe the HR20-100 does not power the deca module like the others. Is the DECA unit on the back on the HR20-100 lit up? What color are the lights?


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah, there are no lights on it. So I guess even if it was Authorized for Whole Home, it wouldn't work right now. But are they 2 separate problems and I need them both fixed for things to work? Or will proper wiring of the Deca fix the Authorization issue?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

turbrodude said:


> ...., I don't think he installed the HR20-100 correctly with using both SAT tuners like I see here in the forums. He said he needs to bring a different unit (powered deca?) in order to hook up the HR20-100 to the router so that all the receivers can get On-Demand thru the internet. Right now he just used a regular Deca and nothing is connected to the router. My router is right next to my HR20-100. I don't completely understand this but I don't think that is my main problem. Any thoughts?
> Thanks.


That's right. They need to come back and properly install the DECA to your HR20-100.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

turbrodude said:


> yeah, there are no lights on it. So I guess even if it was Authorized for Whole Home, it wouldn't work right now. But are they 2 separate problems and I need them both fixed for things to work? Or will proper wiring of the Deca fix the Authorization issue?


As Litzdog says, they need to hook it up with a splitter as shown in the link he posted, but they ALSO need to run a coax line from the main SWM splitter to your router, and install another DECA between the coax and the router, so they have two problems right now...
The Internet connection kit is not hooked up at all, and the HR20-100 is hooked up wrong.

As for authorization, Im sure the DVR will authorize once it "sees" the DECA network.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing that the Installer didn't know better or couldn't call someone who did as my Installer didn't know and he called his Supervisor who put him in Contact with a technical person who knew how to correctly connect the HR20-100 using a BSF.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Amazing that the Installer didn't know better or couldn't call someone who did as my Installer didn't know and he called his Supervisor who put him in Contact with a technical person who knew how to correctly connect the HR20-100 using a BSF.


Some installers have been directed not to use the HR20-100 for MRV, so people who had them during WHDVR installs got the new HR24s. Whether or not they do this, depends on the approach of the installer and/or install company.

When I went DECA, I didn't have any equipment replaced, having an HR20-700, HR21-100 and H21-200. I did my own hybrid system after they finished their install with a totally separate HR20-100 on it's own separate dish...I didn't DECA it, I merely connected it wirelessly to my router, and it shares programming just fine with the DECAtized DVRs.

I don't use the HR20-100 much for WHDVR, but the hybrid system does work. That part of the system isn't supported by D*, of course, so any problems with it are my own. I should note that the HR20-100 is on its own dish, non-SWM. (It's the wife's setup). Using the hybrid approach allowed her to have her cake, but I get to eat it too!


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

Now he has hooked it up right, but it still says Not Authorized. What gives??


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

Got It. Finally works. Just needed to restart the receiver a few more times. That process is ridiculous, but at least everything works now. Thanks for your guys help.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> That's right. They need to come back and properly install the DECA to your HR20-100.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195


On most installs, I've been reading here, installers have been replacing the HR20.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> On most installs, I've been reading here, installers have been replacing the HR20.


He Replaced mine as they do have problems getting them to work and they need a BSF also to work correctly so being that they are older units Directv seems to be more inclined to just Replace them and I got an HR24-500 FREE!!!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> On most installs, I've been reading here, installers have been replacing the HR20.


Interesting. Just the -100s?

I have 2 new HR24-200s and a 3.5 year old HR20-700. Last month when the installer (DirecTV corporate) installed my whole home DVR equipment upgrade (SWM LNB, etc), he took a look at the HR20-700, mumbled about not liking to have to do them and preferring the newer boxes, but he went ahead and set it up with the DECA hooked up as if it were an HR20-100 instead. Worked fine, but I later re-hooked the DECA up w/o the band stop filter and usign only Sat 1 input like any other non-HR24 HR2x DVRs are to be hooked up.

I asked him if perhaps it would be possible to have a new HR24 installed, as the HR20 is sometimes noisy and slow to respond, but he replied corporate pretty much made that very diffcult to do unless the box was dysfunctional.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tkrandall said:


> I asked him if perhaps it would be possible to have a new HR24 installed, as the HR20 is sometimes noisy and slow to respond, but he replied corporate pretty much made that very diffcult to do unless the box was dysfunctional.


I asked mine to Replace mine too as I reached in my pocket for his Tip and reminded him him that the more he accomodated me for my dysfunctional HR20 that wasn't working properly the more his TIP was going to be at which time he said that he agreed that the HR20 was Dysfunctional and called Directv and Reported it to them and he then Replaced it with an HR24-500 and I gave him a Nice TIP and Everone Lived Happily Ever After!!!


----------

